# whats your views on Non pull Harness



## lulabobs (Jan 3, 2009)

Im thinking of getting one..........


has anyone tried these are they any good?

i read the reviews on them on the website and seemed like they worked just wondered what you thought .


----------



## Poipin (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi Lulabobs

My dog pulls me constantly. We got him as a rescue and he is 3 now. I have been trying all sorts of training methods to get him to walk to heel nicely, making very slow progress.

However, i bought a harness called Sensible Harness - if you google them you will see what they are like. They are quite expensive. However, the lead clips at the front along his chest so that every time he pulled, he actually turned around, and it was teaching him that when he pulled he went the wrong direction. 
However after a while my harness actually broke - metal clip worn through :-( 

However at the wekend I bought a Halti Harness, which is the same principle. It clips at the front along his chest as well. It is good and he walks quite well on it. It was cheaper too. However i find it much more tricky to put it on and it doesnt look as comfortable on him as the Sensible was. Plus there are 4 clip points to do before you can even go a walk!!

Poipin


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2009)

I know someone posted a thread not long ago about the walkeeze harness, they had fantastic results.

What you need to remember is that these are training tools, not a cure for your dogs pulling, they need to be used in conjunction to training.

have a search on here for walkeeze or no pull harness it should bring up a few threads for you.


----------



## pets-life (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi there,

You might find some of the articles here of use to you. Good luck.

Articles On Dogs Training


----------



## TabbyRoad (Aug 9, 2009)

The only non-pull device we have ever used is a Halti head collar. It's used with a regular collar. It works like a dream. Mabel is actually very good about not pulling most of the time but as she doesn;t liek to go to the loo in the garden she can pull on our way to the park if she's bursting. 

I dont know about other non-pulling harnesses but i have read that a regular harness can make them pull even more if they are so inclined. 

We went to our first dog training class last night and there was a tiny bichon there with a harness, even though we had been told collars only. Even though she weighed the same as a box of tea bags she was pulling like a lunatic. The owner then actually said she doesn't pull when she has a collar on her but her harness is cuter


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

its really pointless buying harnesses etc to correct pulling all they will do is pull once in it. You need to start with some basic heelwork training, get the dog to focus their attention on you, and if if means keeping on going over the same ground and same routine then you must percivier. Dont get stressed and dont change what your saying to him. Lots of praise when they do as you ask.
You could be making an error such as saying his name if he pulls - i do sometimes and then realise it either eggs him on or he thinks hes being naughty - either way you dont want associate a bad thing with his name if you understand what i mean. It will only distrupt say later recall work
Having said that harnesses do seem to work i know many dogs who are strong pullers though as soon as they are in a harness it settles.
With your training though - make sure he doesnt have much lead to play with - if this means you bending down to cope with this then thats what you must do, if he pulls make a sideways correction not a back or upwards correction. A lot of people start a tugging match that has the opposite effect - i pull you pull kind of thing.
Tyr not to say heel when hes infron of you - this will only lessen the effect of what your asking, make sure to say it when he is by yourside and do not issue a correction when giving the command. ie. lead check then saying heel, you say heel and if he ignores there is a lead check. Make sure to make heel a good word so dont gruff it or shout it. Say it when hes calm or doing as you ask. You do have to percivier and drill it into them but after 2 weeks id say - of continuous routine he should have it - it shouldnt take anylonger than 3 weeks at all. But you do have to addres yourself and the way you present yourself/commands not the dog.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

A standard harness wont help, but ive heard good things about the halti harness.

Halti Dog Harness - Stops Dogs Pulling Kindly

I think many people get confused between a standard harness and a non-pull one. Hunter harnesses wont help with pulling, they actually make pulling much easier as the pressure is on the chest and shoulders rather then the neck, so the dog is able to throw its full weight into the pull. They are really only good for people who cant, or wont, train their dogs as it takes the pressure off of the throat.


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> A standard harness wont help, but ive heard good things about the halti harness.
> 
> Halti Dog Harness - Stops Dogs Pulling Kindly
> 
> I think many people get confused between a standard harness and a non-pull one. Hunter harnesses wont help with pulling, they actually make pulling much easier as the pressure is on the chest and shoulders rather then the neck, so the dog is able to throw its full weight into the pull. They are really only good for people who cant, or wont, train their dogs as it takes the pressure off of the throat.


I know loads who have puller dogs who have used standard hunter harnesses - and for one reason or another it has proved successful.
It may depend on the dog - but the OP must address themselves and their techniques before buying anything


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

james1 said:


> I know loads who have puller dogs who have used standard hunter harnesses - and for one reason or another it has proved successful.
> It may depend on the dog - but the OP must address themselves and their techniques before buying anything


Many things work, even though in theory they shouldnt. With really determinded dogs i dont think they will. But people should be aware that they AREN'T designed to prevent pulling, so that they dont purchase one with great expectations.

Ive used hunter harnesses with both mine, one pulled against his, one didnt. My determined puller even pulled against non pull harnesses and headcollars. Some dogs will pull regardless of what you use.

I do think they are a quick fix though, and should never replace standard training.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Many things work, even though in theory they shouldnt. With really determinded dogs i dont think they will. But people should be aware that they AREN'T designed to prevent pulling, so that they dont purchase one with great expectations.
> 
> Ive used hunter harnesses with both mine, one pulled against his, one didnt. My determined puller even pulled against non pull harnesses and headcollars. Some dogs will pull regardless of what you use.
> 
> *I do think they are a quick fix though, and should never replace standard training*.


I think thats how alot of people view them. They are a training AID not a replacement for good training. If they help an owner stay in controll while training then great - but they arent a cure!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> I think thats how alot of people view them. They are a training AID not a replacement for good training. If they help an owner stay in controll while training then great - but they arent a cure!


They are great when you dont want to be dragged down the street whilst you are in the process of training. I havent usd one for years now. One of mine pulls because he has too, but my other walks calmly on a slack lead at my side, as thats waht he is trained to do. If he starts to pull, i stop until he comes back to my side.

I often get comment from people who cant believe that there is a Staffie that isnt straining at the end if its lead. It took a long time, as he used to try and walk in a zig zag pattern infront of me, but now he's really good.

I dont think i could cope if i had two SBT's that pulled. Ones bad enough, especially as he pulls in a jerky fashion.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I use a Halti Harness with Ollie, and he walks well on it. I don't train him with it though, it stops them pulling so why train it? The Halti headcollar was good and definitely stopped pulling, but Ollie doesn't like anything on his head.


----------



## lulabobs (Jan 3, 2009)

james1 said:


> its really pointless buying harnesses etc to correct pulling all they will do is pull once in it. You need to start with some basic heelwork training, get the dog to focus their attention on you, and if if means keeping on going over the same ground and same routine then you must percivier. Dont get stressed and dont change what your saying to him. Lots of praise when they do as you ask.
> You could be making an error such as saying his name if he pulls - i do sometimes and then realise it either eggs him on or he thinks hes being naughty - either way you dont want associate a bad thing with his name if you understand what i mean. It will only distrupt say later recall work
> Having said that harnesses do seem to work i know many dogs who are strong pullers though as soon as they are in a harness it settles.
> With your training though - make sure he doesnt have much lead to play with - if this means you bending down to cope with this then thats what you must do, if he pulls make a sideways correction not a back or upwards correction. A lot of people start a tugging match that has the opposite effect - i pull you pull kind of thing.
> Tyr not to say heel when hes infron of you - this will only lessen the effect of what your asking, make sure to say it when he is by yourside and do not issue a correction when giving the command. ie. lead check then saying heel, you say heel and if he ignores there is a lead check. Make sure to make heel a good word so dont gruff it or shout it. Say it when hes calm or doing as you ask. You do have to percivier and drill it into them but after 2 weeks id say - of continuous routine he should have it - it shouldnt take anylonger than 3 weeks at all. But you do have to addres yourself and the way you present yourself/commands not the dog.


Thank you i think im off back to basic's, i cant really do it while the kids are off as we all have to walk the dog together and my youngest doesnt help matters some days lol. So come sept its me and the dog everyday.


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

a decent trainer will be able to show you where your going wrong, if youve not attended any lessons they are great, they really are more to do with the owner than the dog and not that dear. Mine ar £4 for 2 hours each sunday  but dont just go with the first group you find - if you can get one thats done outside they are a lot less stress than those done inside


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I have tried alsorts with Ozzy the lupi the non pull harness, the halti harness-which out of them i would say is the best because we used the lead designed to attach to the back of the harness and to the front of the harness, but, we had difficulty using it correctly when walking two dogs, most of the time i use a normal harness on him with a short lead which appears to work best on him, i do think all dogs are different and it is alot of trial and error, and money finding the one that suits both you and your dog

I have tried the halti, haven't made my mind up about that yet, but i have heard alot of people like the canny collar

juliex


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Buster wears a halti just be warned you might get stupid comments about muzzles. He pulled like crazy and still does when he doesn't wear it because he's a typical terrier and gets distracted by every new scent. We did however train him not to pull on it because he was still trying and obviously its uncomfortable for him by stopping dead when he did pull and not moving until he was beside us again.


----------

